# Solution to kitten peeing on the bed!!



## Remote Control (Jul 21, 2008)

We adopted 2 kittens about 8 weeks ago. Kitten #1 (the alpha kitten, for sure) decided on day 4 that she would pee in our bed, but ONLY when we were it in. All other times, she would use the box. We did a lot of trial and error, and came up with a solution (knock wood) and I wanted to share it with you in hopes that it will help someone!

1. Took her to the vet and she was negative for a UTI
2. Washed all our linens in Natures Miracle (3 times) and also spot cleaned the mattress.
3. Pinned a heavy duty shower curtain to the comforter. Rumor has it that cats won't pee on plastic....well, she did, but only once and only on the first day it was on the comforter.
4. Every morning and evening before bed, we sprayed Feliway on the comforter/shower curtain.
5. Every morning when I woke up and every evening before we went to bed, I put her in the box and praised her like mad when she peed in the box. 
6. Every morning and evening before bed, I would scoop out the litter. We have 2 boxes, one in our bedroom and one in our office. The kitten in question is a huge busy body, so she always has to check out my scooping job. She usually ended up in the box, if nothing else than to rearrange the sand that I didn't arrange correctly! I praised her the whole time. The good news is that she is in and around the box in a positive way.
7. After a week of no peeing, we turned the comforter over, so that the shower curtain was on the bottom.
8. After another week of no peeing, we took off the shower curtain. 

Sleeping under a shower curtain is really, really hot and we must have each sweated off 10 pounds!!! 

I don't know if she just grew out of the behavior, or if she decided that she no longer had to dominate the bed, or if the curtain and Feliway did the trick, but we're at 4 weeks with no peeing on the bed! She's getting fixed later next month, so hopefully there won't be any changes. I hope this helps those who are going through the same thing!


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

That was a pretty danged clever solution!


----------



## Loen210 (Jul 19, 2008)

*Applause to you, AND here's an article just written*

Applause, Applause to you! 
Congrats; it sounds like you did a wonderful job! An dthe curtain idea was so smart (though uncomfortable sounding, hun?!). ;o)


----------

